# lone wolf stick mods? (top step)



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

Mark,
Just buy a single Muddy stick to use as your top stick.


----------



## cetorP (Nov 7, 2003)

will the two nest together Shannon?


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

I once had the same thought what if you slid an additional step into the top hole ? maybe a small plat form for using with a tree saddle


----------



## cetorP (Nov 7, 2003)

that was one of my thoughts- prob was that the steps "stop" on the head of the machine screw and even with a longer machine screw only one of the steps (the outer one) would have the "stop".


----------



## broadhead_djg (Nov 18, 2008)

I bought a muddy stick then decided I liked them so much better that I bought two sets. My lone wolf sticks now sit in the garage.


----------



## catdaddy (Aug 8, 2003)

I fixing to mod my top step on one of my LW sticks. I'm just gonna remove the top and bolt one long step across the top using both bolt holes for good support. Not gonna worry about being able to move the step since it will be top step for my tree saddle anyway. CetorP what were some of your ideas? If you could get another step you can double up the top one like you said and replace the stud leaving it out enough to catch both steps. I actually want something a little longer to stand on so I will just replace the whole top step.


----------



## Footballer (Jul 15, 2009)

cetorP said:


> will the two nest together Shannon?


Sure do.


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

I am interested in this also.


----------



## sforian (Dec 6, 2009)

That sure looks like a nice set up what is the average height that you get out of that and which loan wolf stand is that.


----------



## Bovvhunter (Nov 28, 2007)

Footballer said:


> Sure do.


Footballer, 
Why did you install the 2 versa buttons at the back of your platform?


----------



## cetorP (Nov 7, 2003)

Looks to be for his hoist rope. 

I installed two on the outside of my lw stands in the front and use the tree strap over them to clamp it more securely when Im packing it in and out- I hate when they rattle on my back. *I also applied plati-dip on the bottom of the seat where it contacts the platform while packing- just to quiet it more.


----------



## Footballer (Jul 15, 2009)

It's an Alpha. I put the versa buttons on there for the strap that holds the stand, but I've taken them off.

I can usually get about 18-20 feet up. I'm 6' 3" though so I can space the sticks out a little more.

I'd recommend gettin stealth strips and a bicycle tire tube to make this setup completely silent.


----------



## Footballer (Jul 15, 2009)

Laying the sticks sideways definately makes it easier to carry too:


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

Whats the biccycle tube for?




Footballer said:


> It's an Alpha. I put the versa buttons on there for the strap that holds the stand, but I've taken them off.
> 
> I can usually get about 18-20 feet up. I'm 6' 3" though so I can space the sticks out a little more.
> 
> I'd recommend gettin stealth strips and a bicycle tire tube to make this setup completely silent.


----------



## MnHunter82 (Dec 4, 2009)

i never really tried stacking the muddy's and lone wolf's together. thanks for idea.

get a molle II military pack with the kidney strap and you will not feel that weight on your back and its comfortable walking miles in.


----------



## Hoythews71 (Sep 22, 2010)

cetorP said:


> that was one of my thoughts- prob was that the steps "stop" on the head of the machine screw and even with a longer machine screw only one of the steps (the outer one) would have the "stop".


What if you put one step in front of the stick, and one in the back? You could also replace the "stop" round head allen bolt with a nut & bolt, giving you a stop on each side for each step. Good thread by the way! I was looking for something to allow me to hunt out of my Saddle. Ive been packing a strap on Ameristep, and I was thinking about getting a single Muddy section as well. Hadnt even considered modifying a dual-step top, or carrying the sticks sideways with my Alpha!


----------



## Footballer (Jul 15, 2009)

The bicycle tube goes the strap buckles to keep them silent. You can see the tube over the strap buckles on the sticks in the pictures above.

I have a Molle strap but prefer the straps offered by LW. The Molle straps have too many buckles that make noise when trying to hang the stand.


----------



## Footballer (Jul 15, 2009)

I recently added Muddy's dual-steps to a Lone Wolf step. 

Check it out: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1619007


----------



## straitnarrow (Nov 22, 2011)

go to www.huntingbeast.com and check out there DIY section someone rigid up there top step with 2 steps it looks like it will work and looks fairly easy to do.


----------



## unloaded (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't see a DIY section there, Is it nested in another forum?


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

gotta register


----------



## droppixel (Nov 5, 2010)

I like the inner tube idea for the buckles. Could easily apply that to a lot of other pieces and still be able to access the release if you route it correctly.


----------

